
Using docker in GitHub repo names is forbidden - i4k
https://twitter.com/MacYET/status/775535642793086976
======
i4k
[https://github.com/search?q=docker&type=Repositories&utf8=%E...](https://github.com/search?q=docker&type=Repositories&utf8=%E2%9C%93)

112.567 repositories with docker in name.

Big companies/projects are using docker.* repo names. To cite some:

    
    
      spotify/docker-gc
      couchbase/docker
      citusdata/docker
      nodejs/docker-node

------
icholy
The repo name is qualified by the github username. It could be argued that the
username is part of the project name.

------
milankragujevic
Well, to be honest, they can do with their trademark as they wish. However, I
do not believe that having a repo begin with docker- that constitutes
endorsement by Docker, having a github.com/docker/something would, but not
docker-something. For me, it just seems to be "something" for Docker, not by
Docker.

~~~
x1798DE
> Well, to be honest, they can do with their trademark as they wish.

They can't do "as they wish". Trademark protection has specific limits,
including nominative use ("our product does everything Docker does and more!",
"made to work with Docker") and trademarks are specific to a type of product
(no conflict between the docker software and a company that makes docks for
your phone also called docker, for example).

It seems unlikely that it's legitimate for them to say any repo with "docker"
in it is an infringing use, but I think it's often a useful strategy for
companies to adopt a broad rule and count on the fact that almost no one will
be willing to fight back on this sort of thing because it's much more costly
to go to court rather than change the name of your project.

~~~
dockinator
Not to mention that they can't legally stop a "docker sucks" site or
"@dockersucks" twitter account because that's protected speech, has trademark
exemptions, and years upon years of case law backing the protections.

------
nikolay
Go rkt and rktnetes!

------
claybro
Google also recently made apps such as Reddit Sync change their name to Sync
for Reddit.

~~~
echeese
Yes, but in that situation they're still allowed to have "reddit" in the name.
It seems like using docker at all in the repo name is forbidden.

~~~
i4k
I don't think so. Apparently the problem is only with repos starting with
"docker". As an example, the project "dockercli" was renamed to "wharfee" due
to legal issues with docker inc.

    
    
      https://github.com/j-bennet/wharfee
      https://github.com/j-bennet/wharfee/issues/89

------
pjdorrell
Headline says: "docker _in_ GitHub repo names"

Story detail says: "using the registered trademark Docker as the _first part_
of a repo name"

So imaginative name replacements like "wharfee" not necessarily required.

